# Tastencode ausgeben lassen



## csfungamer (28. Februar 2006)

&H30     'Taste 0 
&HBD    ' "-"-Taste 
&H41     'Taste A 

Wie kann ich mir diesen code von den Tasten ausgeben lassen?


----------



## Shakie (28. Februar 2006)

?
Stell dir ein Gesicht vor, dass dich anschaut und darüber schwebt ein riesiges Fragezeichen.


----------



## Nirraven (1. März 2006)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner mit den Worten *hä?* an.
Willst du, wenn du 0 drückst "&H30" ausgegeben haben? oder umgekehrt? oder irgendwas hexadezimales, oder Gummibärchen?


----------



## D@nger (1. März 2006)

Hm, vielleicht mein er auch einfach nur

```
Sendkeys "A"
```


----------



## der jonas (2. März 2006)

Es wär hilfrech wenn du uns sagen kannst wo du diese Information her hast poste mal nen Link wenn dus auf ner Website gelesen hast


----------



## der jonas (2. März 2006)

OK ich bin auf die Lößung gekomen als ich meiner Schwester erklärt habe was der wissen wollen könnte.
Is eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Der will den Ascii-Code einer Taste in eine Hexdezimalzahl umwandeln oder so ... ?
... glaub ich 

```
Private Sub Text1_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
Text1.Text = ""
Text2.Text = ""
Text2.Text = "H&" & Hex(KeyAscii)
End Sub
```
Damit des alles futzt brauchst du 2 textboxen(Text1, Text2)
sagg ma für was brauchst du das eigentlich?
des würde bestimmt auch einfacher gehn


----------

